
BMC Software Sues ServiceNow for Patent Infringement - anupshinde
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/bmc-software-sues-servicenow-for-patent-infringement-2014-09-23
======
anupshinde
Patents linked:

[http://www.google.com/patents/US5978594](http://www.google.com/patents/US5978594)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US6816898](http://www.google.com/patents/US6816898)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US6895586](http://www.google.com/patents/US6895586)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US7062683](http://www.google.com/patents/US7062683)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US7617073](http://www.google.com/patents/US7617073)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US8646093](http://www.google.com/patents/US8646093)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US8674992](http://www.google.com/patents/US8674992)

------
kamyfc
the question arises - Why didnt BMC sue service now few years back?

Is It the fact that they are getting their a$$ kicked by Servicenow who are
number 2 in the market?

If yes - this is true corporate evil

------
tarminian
Dear BMC, Remedy stinks. Sincerely Former User

